# HAPPENINGS:



## nononono (Feb 22, 2020)

*HAPPENINGS *:



Barr arrested Uranium 1 thugs and they found the CEO GUILTY of smuggling!!

Barr arrested 8 for funneling millions in HRC money network. Now they are rolling up those lines that 
connect to Soros which is why Barr called him out by name at the same time after they made the arrests! 

Barr and Durham went to Italy, they heard a confession recording of Mifsud.. they got 2 of his blackberries he 
used to talk with Brennan and Comey (each on diff encrypted network) DS run operations on private 
Blackberry networks out of custom servers. one was in Joe Biden’s office for Ukraine.. and HUNTER had one too!



This last two weeks alone:


Chinese Telecommunications Conglomerate Huawei and Subsidiaries Charged in Racketeering Conspiracy and Conspiracy to Steal Trade Secrets
Jussie Smollett indicted with 6 charges for his Hoax of hate crimes.
Michael Avenatti found guilty of all charges. (W/ 2 more cases in CA he will die in prison)
Justice Department launches legal assault to roll back sanctuary cities
AG Barr announced that Giuliani had turned over to them investigative information about Ukraine corruption with former Administration. He set up a new prosecutor TEAM in Pittsburgh (outside of DC) who have been quietly working for months on the Bidens and many other areas in Ukraine (Missing $8Billion in IMF Obama funds)
AG Barr sat a new prosecutor TEAM in St Louis (Outside of DC) to go through ALL political cases, Manafort, Flynn, Stone, Wolfe, McCabe, Comey, etc
Stone’s trial will be found corrupted, and judge and juror will be found guilty of collusion, disbarred
Flynn’s trial will be mistrial, and Mueller’s team will be held responsible
Manafort will be let out of prison after the Judge will be found colluding with Stone’s case and Forejuror
Durham has all the evidence from overseas that Obama team used foreign services to spy on Trump and Americans, then fake the intel into the lower levels of gov passing it to the FBI to start their investigations.
Durham and Barr called out Mueller and Brennan DIRECTLY rebuffing them directly in the press that IG does not have the complete picture and they have evidence Brennan hid evidence from FBI to appear RU connections were legitimate.
Durham has been investigating the Mueller Team and their communications, which led to all these cases.. They were dirty from the start, and then the Mueller team was dirty colluding to frame all these charges..
Durham is investigating Ukraine and the players, which Barr spun off into a NEW special prosecutor team in Pittsburgh


Now sit back and learn the truth about Obama Admin crimes in Ukraine timeline:


*( Next Frame below )............*

Durham and Barr raided, Bursima Oligarch owned privatBank raided

Alexandria Chalupa 22 visits to Obama WH paid $70k by DNC



Obama ordered Chalupa to FABRICATE the fake manafort lines and add them to the Black Ledger
FBI used this fake intel to raid his home
They charged him with other old shit and threw out the ledger…
Obama ordered McCabe to use the dossier
TRUMP WAS 100% RIGHT TO LIMIT AID UNTIL ZELENSKY REMOVED BAD ACTORS AROUND HIM


----------



## nononono (Feb 22, 2020)

*Now that the Hoax Adam Schiff for Brains LIES are behind us.....look at what *
*" Crazy " Glenn Beck predicted.....and he was damn near 100 % correct...and yes he's Crazy..!
*
*But not Stupid....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 22, 2020)

Now you are just being sily.


----------



## nononono (Feb 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Now you are just being *sily.*


*Two lowercase L's silly.

Nothing silly about the TRUTH.*


----------

